# First Javelina with the bow!



## altez (Sep 12, 2012)

Quick review of the ranch I went to:

Tacubaya Ranch in Tacubaya, Texas. It's high fence but the area I was hunting is 1,500 acres. I'm not much of a high fence type of hunter but it was one of the few ranches I could find that was resonably priced for Javelinas. Also the rancher said it was no kill no pay as well.

We got there Friday, 9/27/13', night and decided to just hang back for that evening.

Saturday morning, 9/28/13, I didn't see any javelinas at my stand except for a small mouse in the blind. My buddy saw 6 but he couldn't get a shot opportunity.

Saturday evening, 9/28/13. My buddy got ill and opted out so I sat in his stand. Saw a lone javelina after 20 - 30 minutes of waiting. I stalked him from 140 yards and got within 30 yards but ended up missing. I was pretty upset with myself but it was still early and the feeder hadn't gone off yet.

About 7 the feeder went off and 20 minutes a group of 7 - 8 javelinas came in. I stalked them again from 140 yards and got about 40 yards and ran out of brush to hide behind. So I got on my stomach and crawled with my bow since there was some knee high brush along the sendro. Got within 20 - 25 yards and shot. I heard the arrow hit and the Javelinas ran off. Few seconds later I heard it crash.

Not much of a blood trail but we got lucky and the rancher's bird dog walked up on the Javelina as we walked down the sendro.

Thanks for reading and pics below!

Website: 
http://tacubayaranch.com/










My hunting buddy Saturday morning 









Border checkpoint ... went pretty fast.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Cool deal, but u had to pay to kill one?


----------



## altez (Sep 12, 2012)

DCAVA said:


> Cool deal, but u had to pay to kill one?


Yep but it was pretty resonably.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Congrats on the kill!!


----------



## altez (Sep 12, 2012)

DCAVA said:


> Congrats on the kill!!


Thanks!


----------



## buckwild (Oct 12, 2012)

What are you gonna do with the meat? Theres pleanty of javelina at my lease just dont know what people make of it....


----------



## kcliff (Dec 18, 2004)

buckwild said:


> What are you gonna do with the meat? Theres pleanty of javelina at my lease just dont know what people make of it....


Makes good coyote bait. I cooked it when i was younger.... I still gag when I see them. LoL


----------



## buckwild (Oct 12, 2012)

kcliff said:


> Makes good coyote bait. I cooked it when i was younger.... I still gag when I see them. LoL


Your not lying about it making good coyote bait.... I shot one early this year and let it lay for about 20 mns. When i came back to check on it it had already been drug into the woods... Just thought maybe someone had a good recipe for jerky or something. Kinda sucks because there is so many and they're always around when u dont wannem.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Glad you had some success....the crawling through the grass made the hair on the back of my neck stand up though; I don't crawl through anything in South Texas lmao.

There is only one way to cook a javalina, no matter what anyone says and that's to just not do it. 

TH


----------



## Reality Czech (Jul 17, 2004)

That mouse looks like a kangaroo rat.


----------



## altez (Sep 12, 2012)

buckwild said:


> What are you gonna do with the meat? Theres pleanty of javelina at my lease just dont know what people make of it....


It's actually going to be used as bait for photography. Raptors, hawks, vultures, etc.



kcliff said:


> Makes good coyote bait. I cooked it when i was younger.... I still gag when I see them. LoL


Lol that's what I hear most people say.



Trouthunter said:


> Glad you had some success....the crawling through the grass made the hair on the back of my neck stand up though; I don't crawl through anything in South Texas lmao.
> 
> There is only one way to cook a javalina, no matter what anyone says and that's to just not do it.
> 
> TH


Haha prolly true!


----------



## bigfly55 (Apr 18, 2012)

If one removes the "stink" gland immediately after killing, the meat is just fine. I usually just remove the gland first and then the quarters. No gutting necessary. I either make tamales or do whole quarter roasts and they are quite good. Poke numerous holes in the quarter and put a whole clove of garlic in each hole. Season and roast as you would any other. Have also made pork green chile with it and was delicious.
Grats on your kill.


----------

